# gerber fastrack 1300 and signlab8 trouble!!!data not being transfered



## dysfunktional (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi all this in is my first post here! i just got access to a gerber fastrack 1300, iv installed signlab8 and corel draw 4x ,when i go to cut anything in signlab8 i think the data isn't being transfered to the cutter, it says its using com1 but i think my laptop is using com2. did anyone have a similar problem?? data not being transfered? any help would be great ,cheers


----------

